# OPK's as pregnancy tests??????????



## angel83 (Mar 14, 2005)

I need some help

Can anyone tell me if OPK's can be used as pregnancy tests.

If so i just got a BFN

Angel83


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi,
I don't think they can as they measure different hormones, OPK's measure LH and pregnancy tests measure HCG.

May be wrong but better to buy a preg test to be certain.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Yes, OPKs can be used as pregnancy tests as the LH hormone is similar to HCG hormone (however, a pregnancy test can't be used as an OPK).

Saying that though, they aren't particularly reliable so really best to use an proper hpt to do a pregnancy test.

Here's some info on OPKs as hpts...

http://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html

I would do another pg test but using an hpt, not an OPK

Take care
Natasha

/links


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

hi angel..


i decided to use a OPK.. 

and i have 1 dark line and another line,, 

i swear that the control line is the darkest i have ever had and i am on day 34,.. 

maybe we should just go and buy a HPT..


put our minds at ease,, lol.,


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Congratulations kewlgirl 

I would def get an hpt though but definitely sounds promising !

Take care
Natasha


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

thanx natasha,,,


but it wasnt to be,,, af has arrived with a vengence...

always next month...


----------

